# Lavender EO Fading REALLY Quickly



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey!  I just started using 30/32 lavender EO (from WSP) in one of my body butters.  The scent is fading really, REALLY quickly.  What's going on?  How can I hold the scent?  When I put it in,  it's overpowering, 3 weeks later- almost gone. I'm open to switching to an FO if there's one that smells like real 30/32 lavender, but I'm a bit leary, as every single one of the lavender FO's I've smelled have been nasty smelling.  Note- I am getting ready to add vitamin E to all of my body butters.  Will that help keep the scent from fading? (I have no idea if this is partially an oxidation problem...)

Thanks so much for your feedback!


----------



## Consuela (Oct 7, 2014)

Do you mean 40/42?

I had that problem also. I found 40/42 not a "true" lavender and, I found that it quickly faded in my CP Soaps... 

So, I switched to a Spanish Lavender, which at the time was more expensive, but it holds excellent, and it's closer to the "lavender" smell that I was looking for.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Consuela said:


> Do you mean 40/42?
> 
> I had that problem also. I found 40/42 not a "true" lavender and, I found that it quickly faded in my CP Soaps...
> 
> So, I switched to a Spanish Lavender, which at the time was more expensive, but it holds excellent, and it's closer to the "lavender" smell that I was looking for.



Hey! I just double checked.  It is definitely 30/32.  Here's the quote from WSP that explains the difference between 30/32 and 40/42:


	The simple answer would be that 30/32 lavender smells sweeter to most people and can provide a good scent by it self when compared to 40/42, which smells more medicinal and is usually mixed with other scents. Getting more technical: 40/42 and 30/32 show the percentage of standardization of the linalyl acetate and linalool content. The 30/32 contains less linalool and linalyl acetate, making the aromatic notes cleaner and less medicinal smelling.


----------



## Consuela (Oct 7, 2014)

Ah! my supplier just doesn't carry 30/32 (So I thought it was a typo! lol, sorry). 

I was looking for a more medicinal....stronger lavender.....I found 40/42 sweet - but that could just be the batch I got, because from a different supplier, it was not as sweet, but also faded lots


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 7, 2014)

I use 40/42 from Camden Grey in my CP soap and it sticks quite well.

Have you gotten somebody else to smell your body butter? Possibly you've gone nose-blind to lavender?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2014)

I've not used WSP's but I've used other and have never had a problem with them fading in my body butters, scrubs etc. However, I have started using a blend of EO/FO (lavender flowers from NG) and my customers love it.  I hate lavender and hate making it but it sells really really well so on I go making it.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 7, 2014)

I am really pleased with Camden Gray's 40/42 lavender. Lavender fo from Soapsupplies.net is also nice mixed with 40/42 lavender eo


----------

